# No start 06



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

there may be a thread about this somwhere in here but my computer is slower than molasses so im just going to ask . first the car has been running fine, i keep the battery on a battery tender always, yesterday i went to start the car and i turn the key and nothing, thinking i didnt depress the clutch to disengauge the neutral saftey switch, i tried it again and it started right up, didnt give it another thought. today i went to start the car and the same thing happend nothing, i have power to everything, radio lights horn, but when i turn the key nothing not even a click from the starter. Where do i start to look for the problem, just for kicks i jumped the battery and as i thought nothing happend when i turned the key, could it be the neutral safety switch. or is it possiable that the starter went bad, i mean im used to having some symptoms before something going bad, this is one day all is well next day its we have a problem. Any ideas?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You could 'jump' the clutch switch to eliminate or confirm it as the problem.


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

I did that after I sent out my original plea for help. same thing no start, I am leaning towards the starter, I have noticed every so often as the car is cranking a clicking sound coupled with a slow crank, and this is with the battery being on the tender. it would not do it all the time, every so often, and it would not always be on the first start up.


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

I have not had the chance to confirm that it is the starter . however I noticed something yesterday . I had a few minutes to kill and just to satisfy curiousity I swapped the starter relay with the blower relay thinking that the starter relay might be bad, they are the same. still no start, in doing this I noticed that my steering wheel no longer locks when I remove the key, now I was having some issues with the cylinder hanging up and I had ordered a new one but since it started working fine I didn't replace it. I'm most likely looking for the easy fix here. my question is this. is it possiable that the cylinder is the cause of the no start. the dash lights up, all the gauges come to life everything works normally except it will not crank. its not an electrical part, but these cars are odd balls in many ways.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That is quite possible if the cylinder isn't allowing the key to turn to spot it needs to in order to engage the starter.


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

one way of finding out for sure would be to remove the relay (starter) and check the pin's for power and if it triggers when the key is turned to start. would be nice if its as simple as the cylinder, I am really not in the mood to wrestle the starter out of its confines. Thanks for the response, I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

i know you have a battery tender....but load test your battery....any gas stain can do it...you need a load tester......make sure it is good...as it takes a lot of amps to make the starter solenoid move.....the lights and stuff not as much....just make sure before you go further...

If that is OK could be switches relays as you are checking, but starter solenoid could be bad as well


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

people Mike I should have mentioned that a starter tester can check the draw on the starter just by hooking up to the two battery terminals and an amp probe on as well....one crank and the tester tells if the starter is bad.....called a battery/starter/Alternator tester..every garage has one....too much draw and it is bad..


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

The weather up north had been nasty and I have not been able to get under the hood. The car sits covered outside, Lemans Guy I know the tester your talking about. Here is the thing, I would expect that when I turn the key to start I would see some draw from the headlights right before it fires, with the headlights on turnining the key to start there is nothing , Zero. That's why I want to check the pins on the starter relay to see #1 if it has power, #2 if it triggers the solenoid, if I get power at the trigger and the solenoid does not engage, it could be the solenoid or it could still be the battery not having enough cranking amps. I would feel better if I could get just one click at the starter. Thanks for the reply and advice, I will keep you posted as to the progress. I want my car running again


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

you are spot on it, Mike totally agree....let's hope it is just a bad relay!


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

Got home from work last night and like I said eairler the weather has been miserable , cold damp and raining, just for kicks I tried to start the car, and it fired right up, and it continued to fire for an additional 20 times. at this point I figured the damp weather helped to make a bad connection good, I let the car sit for an hour without the battery tender on, went back out and checked voltage at the battery, it was 13.45 volts, not having anything to put a load test on it, I turned on the blower rear window defogger headlights and radio, I than measured the voltage drop at the battery, when it got to 10 volts I shut everything off and tried to start the car. It gave the dreaded click click at the starter but it fired up, again measuring voltage at the battery with the car running it was 14.50 volts I continued to start and restart the car countless times to see it I could get it to fail, it didn't, but every time it started it gave that little click, click before starting up. I'm pretty sure the solenoid is done and the damp weather is helping it along. than again it could be the connection at the starter, either way I'm going to have to wrestle it out of there to clean the connections, I might as well just replace the starter.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Mike...good progress...agree if the starter is old and you have to take it out....to clean it...and you can just replace it,...note if those starter connections are tight and clean...or loose and corroded....good luck


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

Im stuck at work tonight, I wont be able to get after it until the weekend, The new starter should be here on Sat.


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

The starter arrived on Sat, got the car up in the air and removed the old starter, it was not fun wiggleing it out over the exaust manifold. you need 2 people for this one under and one on top, fortunately I have stock manifolds I don't think you could do it with Long Tubes. The electrical connections are pretty tight to remove and reinstall, you need the hands of a 5 year old to get in there, and mine are not that small. its all done and the car starts and runs fantastic. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

great work Mike!...have an easy rest of the week!


----------

